# Interesting TRT article...



## dan991 (Apr 6, 2013)

http://jcem.endojournals.org/content/early/2013/03/22/jc.2012-3695


----------



## j2048b (Apr 6, 2013)

Link did not work for me dan


----------



## dan991 (Apr 6, 2013)

ARTICLE
Effects of Testosterone and Progressive Resistance Exercise in Healthy, Highly Functioning Older Men With Low-Normal Testosterone Levels
Kerry L. Hildreth, Daniel W. Barry, Kerrie L. Moreau, Joseph Vande Griend, Randall B. Meacham, Tammie Nakamura, Pamela Wolfe, Wendy M. Kohrt, J. Mark Ruscin, John Kittelson, M. Elaine Cress, Robert Ballard and Robert S. Schwartz
- Author Affiliations

Department of Medicine (K.L.H., K.L.M., T.N., W.M.K., R.S.S.), Division of Geriatric Medicine, and Division of Urology (R.B.M.), University of Colorado School of Medicine; University of Colorado Skaggs School of Pharmacy and Pharmaceutical Sciences (J.V.G.); and Colorado Biostatistical Consortium (P.W., J.K.), Colorado School of Public Health, Aurora, Colorado 80045; Kaiser Permanente (D.W.B.), Denver, Colorado 80247; Southern Illinois University (J.M.R.), Edwardsville School of Pharmacy, Edwardsville, Illinois 62026; Department of Kinesiology (M.E.C.), Department of Health Promotion and Behavior, Institute of Gerontology and Ramsey Center, University of Georgia, Athens, Georgia 30602; and Colorado Sleep Medicine (R.B.), Denver, Colorado 80218
Address all correspondence and requests for reprints to: Kerry Hildreth, MD, Division of Geriatric Medicine, 12631 East 17th Avenue Mail Stop B179, Aurora, Colorado 80045. E-mail: kerry.hildreth@ucdenver.edu.
Abstract

Context: Aging in men is associated with reduced testosterone (T) levels and physiological changes leading to frailty, but the benefits of T supplementation are inconclusive.

Objective: We studied the effects of T supplementation with and without progressive resistance training (PRT) on functional performance, strength, and body composition.

Design, Setting, and Participants: We recruited 167 generally healthy community-dwelling older men (66 ± 5 years) with low-normal baseline total T levels (200–350 ng/dL).

Intervention: Subjects were randomized to placebo or transdermal T gel [2 doses targeting either a lower (400–550 ng/dL) or higher (600–1000 ng/dL) T range] and to either PRT or no exercise for 12 months.

Main Outcome Measure: The primary outcome was functional performance, whereas secondary outcomes were strength and body composition.

Results: A total of 143 men completed the study. At 12 months, total T was 528 ± 287 ng/dL in subjects receiving any T and 287 ± 65 ng/dL in the placebo group. In the PRT group, function and strength were not different between T- and placebo-treated subjects, despite greater improvements in fat mass (P = .04) and fat-free mass (P = .01) with T. In the non-PRT group, T did not improve function but improved fat mass (P = .005), fat-free mass (P = .03), and upper body strength (P = .03) compared with placebo. There were fewer cardiovascular events in the T-treated groups compared with placebo.

Conclusions: T supplementation was well tolerated and improved body composition but had no effect on functional performance. T supplementation improved upper body strength only in nonexercisers compared with placebo.

Received October 22, 2012.
Accepted February 22, 2013.
Copyright © 2013 by The Endocrine Society


----------



## tkasch (Apr 6, 2013)

geee no way....people with low test dont build as much muscle as someone with higher test. thats the point of aas ya know?


----------

